# The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

						Nach der Veröffentlichung der ersten offiziellen Bilder zur The-Witcher-Serie auf Netflix fragen sich viele Fans, wieso Henry Cavill als Geralt von Riva keine zwei Schwerter auf dem Rücken hat. Doch die Antwort darauf liefert die Romanvorlage.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*


----------



## thrustno1 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

Weil er in den Büchern auch nur ein Schwert je nach bedarf mit nimmt.

so wie der im Spiel Kämpft wären mehrere Schwerter auch absolut Hinderlich.

was ich mich nur immer frage warum er kein Dolch bzw Panzerbrecher dabei hat ? das ist bei GOT ganz gut gemacht, wie genau will Gerald einen Ritter in Vollrüstung Töten ?


Das Rätsel ist gelöst, Gefällt mir Button nicht vergessen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

Im Grunde würde Geralt auch ein Silberschwert reichen. Als ob Menschen dagegen immun sind.^^


----------



## Cosmas (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Im Grunde würde Geralt auch ein Silberschwert reichen. Als ob Menschen dagegen immun sind.^^



Aber auch nur, wenn er das Teil dann auch ständig repariern und neu schärfen (lassen) und auf Grund der schnellen Abnutzung des weichen Silbers, auch noch deutlich mehr, ohnehin knappe, Kohle in neue Schwerter investieren will.

Das die Teile überhaupt ne Weile halten und sich zudem nicht ständig verbiegen, liegt desweiteren auch nur daran, dasse keine "Silberschwerter" sondern eher versilberte Schwerter sind, 
deren Kern aus Stahl ist, was aber wiederum noch viel weniger, sich schnell abnutzendes und abstumpfendes Silber ermöglicht, was zum erstgenannten Problem führt...

Ausserdem ist das weiche Material gegen halbwegs gut gerüstete Leute wohl mehr als suboptimal.


----------



## Cobar (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> so wie der im Spiel Kämpft wären mehrere Schwerter auch absolut Hinderlich.


ach, wieso das denn? So schöne Ausweichrollen bekommst du nur hin, wenn du auch noch ein zweites Schwert quer über den Rücken geschnallt hast, da wird das erst richtig zur Kunst


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Cosmas schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn er das Teil dann auch ständig repariern und neu schärfen (lassen) und auf Grund der schnellen Abnutzung des weichen Silbers, auch noch deutlich mehr, ohnehin knappe, Kohle in neue Schwerter investieren will.



Ich denke nicht das Silber beim Monster schnetzeln scharf bleibt, und bei Menschen stumpf wird.
Bestien haben genau so Fleisch und Knochen wie wir Menschen auch.


----------



## -Loki- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Silber beim Monster schnetzeln scharf bleibt, und bei Menschen stumpf wird.
> Bestien haben genau so Fleisch und Knochen wie wir Menschen auch.



Ja richtig, aber warum sollte Gerald dann das Silberschwert nutzen wenn es nicht nötig ist?
Oder machst du Kerzen auch mit einem Feuerlöscher aus?


----------



## Bevier (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Silber beim Monster schnetzeln scharf bleibt, und bei Menschen stumpf wird.
> Bestien haben genau so Fleisch und Knochen wie wir Menschen auch.



Menschen bestehen als Gegner ja nicht nur aus Haut und Knochen, sondern tragen eine Waffe in der Hand, in den Witcher Romanen eben oft Schwerter oder auch Dolche, Äxte, Streitkolben, Speere, Lanzen usw. und tragen auch oft noch eine mehr oder weniger umfangreiche Rüstung. Also Gegenstände aus Metall oder festem Holz. Und wie Silber auf ein heftiges Zusammentreffen mit diesen doch recht festen Materialien reagiert, kannst du vielleicht sogar selbst testen, wenn du ein Silbermesser aus Omas Besteckkasten "ausleihst"... ^^


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

Ich tät' ja einfach Silberstaub mit dem Fett verrühren, mit dem ich mein Stahlschwert ohnehin regelmäßig pflegen muss, müsste mich nicht mit zwei Schwertern abschleppen und bei Gegnern mit Silberallergie hätte ich trotzdem den Bonus.

Aber ich hätte als hauptberuflicher Monsterjäger ohnehin eher einen Stoß- und einen Wurfspieß am Start und dazu ein Kurzschwert/Beil und Dolch zur Reserve. Diese Ausrüstung eignet sich besser gegen allerlei Viehzeug und hilft auch gegen Banditen.

Kurz, wenn man solche Überlegungen anstellt, kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass Geralt für seine Profession generell suboptimal ausgerüstet ist. Also lieber alles so lassen, wie der Autor es sich unter Berücksichtigung von Stilgründen zurechtgelegt hat.


----------



## BabaYaga (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

Eisenschwerter sind doch auch im Spiel nicht nur gegen Menschen einsetzbar sondern auch wirkungsvoller als Silber gegen bspw. Wölfe...etc


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

Im Spiel geht es ja auch um Taktik und Balancing; sprich, der Wechsel der Schwerter ist ein Gameplay-Element; deshalb hat Geralt auch stets beide am Mann, was normalerweise niemand machen würde, der klar bei Verstand ist.
Man hätte es im Spiel auch so lösen können, dass man sich für ein Schwert entscheiden muss, wenn man Plötze parkt, und mit dieser Entscheidung leben muss, wenn man sich nicht ausreichend darüber informiert hat, was einem vor Ort begegnet.
Im Spiel verschleißt die Silberwaffe ja auch nicht schneller, sondern hat einfach einen definierten Malus gegenüber Gegnern ohne Silberallergie, was an sich Unsinn ist: So lang ein Silberschwert intakt ist, macht es unabhängig vom Material genauso Aua wie ein Schwert aus Stahl.

Eine TV-Serie hat ja auch ein ganz anderes Pacing; da treffen die Charaktere nicht plötzlich auf Gegner, für die sie nicht das passende Schwert dabei haben - außer, das soll speziell als Element der Handlung thematisiert werden.
Wir können wohl davon ausgehen, dass der Serien-Geralt die meiste Zeit mit einem Stahlschwert unterwegs sein wird und für vorher absehbare Monster-Begegnungsmomente das ansonsten sorgfältig verpackte Schwert mit Silberbeschichtung mitnimmt.


----------



## yojinboFFX (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

Aus Der letzte Wunsch-Seite 158
Hexer-Monolog zu Iola: Wie Du siehst ,trage ich zwei Schwerter.Jeder Hexer hat zwei. Böswillige Menschen sagen, das Silberne für Ungeheuer, das Eiserne für Menschen.Das ist natürlich nicht wahr.Es gibt Ungeheuer, die man nur mit einer Silberklinge verletzen kann,aber es gibt auch welche, für Die Eisen tötlich ist.Nein , Iola, nicht jedes Eisen, sondern allein solches, was von Meteroiten stammt.....
So das ist!Und immer schön das Silberschwert einpacken...weil teuer!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Bevier (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

Die Hexer nutzen je nach Gegner schon sehr unterschiedliche Waffen, einzelne Gegner sind sowohl gegen Schnittwaffen als auch Silber vollkommen unempfindlich, da nutzen sie eben einen Streitkolben oder eine Axt, trotzdem ist das Schwert eben die Waffe der Meister und theoretisch jeder anderen Waffe überlegen, wobei hier natürlich sehr viel wert auf die richtige Fertigung gelegt wird. Man liest ja regelmäßig Wundergeschichten von japanischen Meisterschwertern, den Katanas, die effektiv einem hochwertigen, europäischen Schwert vollkommen unterlegen wären. sowohl von der Festigkeit als auch Schärfe her. Geralts Stahlschwert ist eben aus hochwertigem Damaszenerstahl gefertigt und damit die absolute Oberklasse, nahezu unkaputtbar und sehr leicht zu pflegen und somit extrem scharf zu halten. Und ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass die Wunden, die mit einem normalen Schwert zugefügt werden könnten, für die meisten Gegner sehr gefährlich wären, Silber wirkt halt nur besonders gut gegen Untote und verfluchte Geschöpfe, weil es eben als "rein" gilt und da reicht eine dunne Versilberung wohl schon aus. Die Sage, dass Silber besondere Kräfte gegen Dämonen und Werwölfe habe, stammt auch erst aus der 2. Hälfte des 19. Jahrhunderts, die erste Geschichte von der magischen Wirkung des Silbers entstammt den Ereignissen aus Gévaudan (bekannteste Verfilmung: Pakt der Wölfe) um 1765, als die Bestie erst durch eine vom Priester gesegnete Silberkugel getötet werden konnte, danach wurde es langsam ein Teil der Werwolfsagen...


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Bevier schrieb:


> trotzdem ist das Schwert eben die Waffe der Meister und theoretisch jeder anderen Waffe überlegen,



Meines Wissens gibt es keine überlegenen Waffen, nur die passendste Waffe für den jeweiligen Zweck und die jeweilige Situation. Manchmal sind längere Waffen von Vorteil, unter beengten Verhältnissen auch mal kürzere. Und fett gerüsteten Widersacher rückt man doch besser mit einem Streitkolben oder -hammer bzw. einer schweren Axt zu Leibe. Und natürlich muss Meisterschaft in der Führung jeder Waffe erst einmal erreicht werden.

Schwerter gelten als edel, weil sie lange Zeit dem Adel vorbehalten waren - sowohl per Dekret als auch durch den Aufwand/Kostenpunkt der Fertigung. Mit entsprechender Logistik bekam aber auch schon vor dem Mittelalter jeder römische Legionär sein Gladius als Zweitwaffe.



> Die Sage, dass Silber besondere Kräfte gegen Dämonen und Werwölfe habe, stammt auch erst aus der 2. Hälfte des 19. Jahrhunderts, die erste Geschichte von der magischen Wirkung des Silbers entstammt den Ereignissen aus Gévaudan (bekannteste Verfilmung: Pakt der Wölfe) um 1765, als die Bestie erst durch eine vom Priester gesegnete Silberkugel getötet werden konnte, danach wurde es langsam ein Teil der Werwolfsagen...



Das geht schon weiter zurück. Im römischen Heer hatten die Offiziere Feldgeschirr aus Silber und die Gemeinen - je nach Ausstattungszeitraum und republikanischer bzw. kaiserlicher Kassenlage - Geschirr aus unedlen Metallen oder sogar nur aus Holz. Da Silber Keime abtötet, wurden Offiziere trotz ansonsten recht ähnlicher Belastung seltener krank und dies wurde mangels mikrobiologischer Kenntnisse einer mystischen Wirkung des Silbers zugeschrieben.
Auch die noch ältere Verbindung von Silber mit dem Mond (bzw. dessen Glanz) dürfte da mit reinspielen, da der Mond neben der Sonne eine der ältesten verehrten Gottheiten ist.

Sapkowski hat aus dem kompletten Mythenfundus geschöpft und den Hexer nun mal als meisterhaften, beinahe legendären Schwertkämpfer angelegt. Kommt halt cooler, als wenn Geralt Menschen und andere Kreaturen meisterhaft zu Tode knüppeln würde.


----------



## Bevier (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es keine überlegenen Waffen, nur die passendste Waffe für den jeweiligen Zweck und die jeweilige Situation. Manchmal sind längere Waffen von Vorteil, unter beengten Verhältnissen auch mal kürzere. Und fett gerüsteten Widersacher rückt man doch besser mit einem Streitkolben oder -hammer bzw. einer schweren Axt zu Leibe. Und natürlich muss Meisterschaft in der Führung jeder Waffe erst einmal erreicht werden.
> 
> Schwerter gelten als edel, weil sie lange Zeit dem Adel vorbehalten waren - sowohl per Dekret als auch durch den Aufwand/Kostenpunkt der Fertigung. Mit entsprechender Logistik bekam aber auch schon vor dem Mittelalter jeder römische Legionär sein Gladius als Zweitwaffe.
> 
> ...



Es gibt gewisse Vorteile des Schwertes gegenüber anderen Nahkampfwaffen. Ihm überlegen sind nur Fernkampfwaffen, der Streitkolben kann Knochen brechen aber nicht schneiden, auch ist er verdammt schwer, dazu kann man sich mit ihm schlechter verteidigen (ähnlich der Axt). Mit dem Schwert kannst du Schlagen, Schneiden, Stechen, du kannst gezielt auf Schwachpunkte einer Rüstung zielen. Kettenhemden können ohne große Anstrengung durchstoßen werden, Spalten zwischen 2 Rüstungsteilen können mit einer Schwertspitze leichter durchstoßen werden, als die Knochen mit einem Streitkolben zu zerschmettern. Durch seine vielen Angriffsmöglichkeiten ist das Schwert einfach die "beste" Waffe, da du dich auf jeden Umstand einstellen kannst, dazu kannst du Angriffe relativ einfach abwehren. Nur in sehr speziellen Situationen sind andere Waffen wirklich besser. Schon das Gladius der römischen Soldaten war zu seiner Zeit effektiver als jede andere Waffe. Ich habe mich selbst lange und ausgiebig mit Schwertern und anderen klassischen Waffen beschäftigt und auch den Umgang erlernt, sie sogar selbst gefertigt, ich traue mir also zu ziemlich überzeugt sagen zu können, das Schwert ist einfach überlegen. ^^


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Bevier schrieb:


> Es gibt gewisse Vorteile des Schwertes gegenüber anderen Nahkampfwaffen. Ihm überlegen sind nur Fernkampfwaffen,



Es gibt Situationen, da ist ein Messer Fernkampfwaffen überlegen; oder sogar die bloßen Hände. Sind also demzufolge Messer und bloße Hände Schwertern noch weiter überlegen? - Nein! Weil es keine lineare Hierarchie der Wirksamkeit gibt. Waffen- und Kampfkunde folgt immer dem Prinzip "Stein, Schere, Papier".



> der Streitkolben kann Knochen brechen aber nicht schneiden,



Bei gut gerüsteten Gegnern ist nicht viel mit schneiden, da muss vor allem kinetische Energie transportiert werden. Das ist ja auch einer der Gründe, warum Schwerter zunehmend länger und schwerer wurden - damit sie dort, wo sie nicht schneiden, immer noch Wumms haben und von ihrer Reichweite her teilweise den Spieß ersetzen können. Warum sollte man das tun, wenn das Schwert bereits in seiner ursprünglichen Form angeblich die ultimative Waffe wäre?



> auch ist er verdammt schwer, dazu kann man sich mit ihm schlechter verteidigen (ähnlich der Axt).



Streitkolben und -äxte sind im Durchschnitt das gleiche Gewicht wie Schwerter. Aber sie haben einen anderen Schwerpunkt bzw. eine andere Ratio von Gewicht zu Schnittfläche zu möglichen Angriffsvektoren. Und als eher einhändig geführte Waffen kann man sie einem Schild kombinieren, der in Defensive und Offensive auch nicht zu verachten ist. Und wenn du schon mal mit einem Schwert auf Schilde eingedroschen hast, wünschst du dir einen Streitkolben oder ein kräftiges Beil.



> Mit dem Schwert kannst du Schlagen, Schneiden, Stechen, du kannst gezielt auf Schwachpunkte einer Rüstung zielen.



Das Problem dabei ist: Ein Schwert kann das alles, aber es ist in keiner dieser Kategorien das Optimum. Ein Streitkolben schlägt besser, eine Axt ist besser in der Kategorie Schlagen und Schneiden. Ein Spieß oder eine Lanze stechen besser und wenn du gezielt Schwachpunkte einer Vollrüstung angehen willst, hast du mit einem Dolch die besten Chancen - nachdem du den gepanzerten Kämpfer mit dem Streitkolben weichgeklopft und/oder mit einer Stabwaffe vom Pferd geholt hast. Apropos Pferd: Sich mit einem Schwert gegen Lanzenreiter zu stellen, ist auch keine sonderlich lebensbejahende Idee.  



> Kettenhemden können ohne große Anstrengung durchstoßen werden,



Wenn dem so wäre, hätten sich die Kämpen nicht die Mühe gemacht, eins zu tragen oder es überhaupt erst zu finanzieren. Wozu sich mit Rüstung abmühen und arm machen, die der Gegner angeblich "ohne Anstrengung durchstoßen" kann?



> Spalten zwischen 2 Rüstungsteilen können mit einer Schwertspitze leichter durchstoßen werden, als die Knochen mit einem Streitkolben zu zerschmettern.



Primär geht es beim Einsatz des Streitkolbens nicht darum, Knochen zu brechen, sondern Schilde zu zertrümmern, Gliedmaßen zu lähmen und den Gegner benommen zu machen. Erst dann, wenn er dann am Boden liegt und man mit dem Dolch keine passende Lücke in der Rüstung findet (hängt auch von der Lage ab), versucht man eventuell, den Gegner totzuprügeln.



> Schon das Gladius der römischen Soldaten war zu seiner Zeit effektiver als jede andere Waffe.



Aufgrund der Kombination mit der sonstigen Ausrüstung und den Formationen und Taktiken der römischen Legionen. Denn üblicherweise wurde das Gladius zusammen mit dem Scutum geführt - ohne Schild wäre sie sofort nicht mehr so optimal. Hinzu kommt, dass das Gladius innerhalb der üblichen Taktik eher eine Aufräumwaffe war, um bereits durch das Pilum schildlos gemachte und durch Bogenschützen oder Kriegsmaschinen verwundeten Feinden den Rest zu geben.
Ein einzelner Legionär ohne Schild und nur mit dem ach so effektiven Gladius bewaffnet hätte gegenüber einem kampferprobten Barbaren mit Spieß (oder sogar nur einem starken Knüppel) schlechte Karten, wenn er nicht zufällig Maximus Decimus Meridius heißt.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*

Echte Fans fragen sich das nicht.


----------



## Bevier (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Streitkolben und -äxte sind im Durchschnitt das gleiche Gewicht wie Schwerter. Aber sie haben einen anderen Schwerpunkt bzw. eine andere Ratio von Gewicht zu Schnittfläche zu möglichen Angriffsvektoren. Und als eher einhändig geführte Waffen kann man sie einem Schild kombinieren, der in Defensive und Offensive auch nicht zu verachten ist. Und wenn du schon mal mit einem Schwert auf Schilde eingedroschen hast, wünschst du dir einen Streitkolben oder ein kräftiges Beil.



Sicher haben gewisse Waffen situationsbedingt ihre Vorteile aber im  Durchschnitt bleibt das Schwert die beste Waffe für so ziemlich jeden Fall. An obiger Aussage merke ich dann auch, dass du noch nie eines in der Hand hattest. Ich erinnere mich hier immer gerne an Dsikussionen mit einem Moderator eines Schwestermagazins von PCGH, der mir klarmachen wollte, wie unglaublich schwer so ein Schwert wäre und wie "leicht" ein Streitkolben oder eine Streitaxt. Der ist von genauso falschen Daten ausgegangen, wie scheinbar du...
Ein europäisches Langschwert, also die Waffe, die idealerweise ein Ritter einhändig führt, wiegt etwa 1,5 kg, ein Streitkolben mindestens das Doppelte, eine Axt ähnlich viel, je nach Ausführung auch das 4-5fache. Mein Bastardschwert wiegt nur 1,3kg und hackt den hölzernen Griff einer  Axt oder eines Streitkolben mit einem Schlag durch, selbst einhändig geführt haue ich einen Baseballschläger spielend entzwei. Dabei kommt es nicht einmal aufs Material an, egal ob Holz oder Alu. Da es sich dabei allerdings um eine schnelle Bastelarbeit aus relativ hochwertigem Industriestahl handelt (keine Lust auf Versuche mit dem teuren Schmiedewaffen gehabt ^^), ist sie kein echtes Vergleichsmaterial, aber auch das Damaszener-Langschwert wiegt etwa jene 1,5kg, hat eine 85cm lange Klinge und bekommt alles aus Holz durch. Bei Übungskämpfen habe ich es schon gegen Holzschilde geführt, die halten auch nicht übermäßig lange...


----------



## thrustno1 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Bevier schrieb:


> Es gibt gewisse Vorteile des Schwertes gegenüber anderen Nahkampfwaffen.



Ja gegenüber ungepanzerten gegner und bauern.

Hat schon ein Grund warum Spätmittelaltreiche Ritter in Vollrüstungen Panzerbrecher ; Streithämmer und zu Fuß oft eine Mordaxt trugen. da kommst du mit einem Schwert nicht mehr weit.


----------



## thrustno1 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem Rücken abgeblieben ist*



Bevier schrieb:


> Es gibt gewisse Vorteile des Schwertes gegenüber anderen Nahkampfwaffen.



Ja gegenüber ungepanzerten gegner und bauern.

Hat schon ein Grund warum Spätmittelaltreiche Ritter in Vollrüstungen Panzerbrecher ; Streithämmer und zu Fuß oft eine Mordaxt trugen. da kommst du mit einem Schwert nicht mehr weit. 

dazu kommt das wir hier in Magna Germania die Römer in Ihren Rüstungen und Turmschilden teilweise nur mit einem durch Feuer gehärteten Keilförmigen Knüppel verdroschen haben.

Ich würde immer die Stumpfe waffe nehmen, außer ich müsste gegen gegner in stoff maximal Leder ran.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Fans fragen sich, wo das zweite Schwert auf dem RÃ¼cken abgeblieben ist*



Bevier schrieb:


> Sicher haben gewisse Waffen situationsbedingt ihre Vorteile aber im  Durchschnitt bleibt das Schwert die beste Waffe für so ziemlich jeden Fall.



"Der Streitkolben zeigte große Wirkung auf Rüstungen. Zu Beginn des Hochmittelalters war der Streitkolben vor allem bei den französischen Rittern verpönt, da für sie nur Lanze und Schwert als ritterliche Waffen galten. Hier gibt es eine Parallelität zu anderen Waffen wie Streitaxt, Streithammer und Streitflegel. Diese einfachen Waffen wurden als unritterlich empfunden, weil sie einerseits profanen Werkzeugen ähnelten, andererseits schlicht plump und unelegant wirkten. Zudem waren diese Waffen im Vergleich zu einem Schwert deutlich billiger in der Herstellung, boten also nicht die gewünschte Exklusivität für den Adel. *Mit dem Aufkommen immer besserer Rüstungen verloren Schwerter jedoch mehr und mehr an Wirksamkeit, wohingegen Wuchtwaffen auch gegen einen Plattenpanzer Wirkung zeigten. Daher wurde dieser Waffentyp trotz seines niedrigen Ansehens immer häufiger verwendet.*" --- Streitkolben – Wikipedia

Nach Feierabend kann ich dir gerne noch weitere ähnlich lautende Aussagen aus meinem umfassenden Fundus an Fachbüchern heraussuchen.  



> An obiger Aussage merke ich dann auch, dass du noch nie eines in der Hand hattest. Ich erinnere mich hier immer gerne an Dsikussionen mit einem Moderator eines Schwestermagazins von PCGH, der mir klarmachen wollte, wie unglaublich schwer so ein Schwert wäre und wie "leicht" ein Streitkolben oder eine Streitaxt. Der ist von genauso falschen Daten ausgegangen, wie scheinbar du...



Na, dann lass doch mal die "richtigen" Daten rüberwachsen. Bis dahin gehe ich von den Kenntnissen aus, die man sich in über 20 Jahren Fechterfahrung so aneignet, sowie von den Angaben in der Fachliteratur.

Zum Vergleich:
Schwerter wiegen zwischen 800 (z.B. das Gladius) und 3500 Gramm (Flamberge).
Streitkolben wiegen zwischen 800 Gramm (Reiterschlegel) und 4000 Gramm (Morgenstern).
Streitäxte wiegen zwischen 500 Gramm (Kampfbeil) und 4000 Gramm (Mordaxt).

Angesichts dieser Intervalle und der sich daraus ergebenden Durchschnittsgewichte und der Vielzahl von Typen verteilt über mehrere Epochen sollte man sich generalisierender Aussagen vielleicht besser enthalten.



> Ein europäisches Langschwert, also die Waffe, die idealerweise ein Ritter einhändig führt, wiegt etwa 1,5 kg, ein Streitkolben mindestens das Doppelte,



Ein durchschnittlicher Streitkolben mit Vollmetallgriff wiegt ungefähr 1600 Gramm, mit Holzgriff nur 1200 Gramm (dann i.d.R. größerer Kopf).

Selbst wenn man nicht fit in der Waffenkunde ist, muss einem doch schon der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, dass die ungefähr gleiche Menge Stahl nicht schwerer wird, wenn man ihr eine andere Form gibt. Streitkolben sind deutlich kürzer als Schwerter (bestenfalls zwei Drittel der Länge, häufig sogar nur die Hälfte). Das dort "eingesparte" Material wird in einen grob kugelförmigen Kopf gesteckt, ggf. mit angeflanschten Kanten oder Spitzen. Einfach und wirksam und selbstverständlich nicht auf magische Weise schwerer.



> eine Axt ähnlich viel, je nach Ausführung auch das 4-5fache.



Vielleicht, wenn sie aus abgereichertem Uran geschmiedet wurde. Ansonsten wogen bekannte Streitäxte wie zum Beispiel die Dänenaxt im Durchschnitt (!) 1500 Gramm.

Hm, könnte es sein, dass du noch nie eine Streitaxt in der Hand gehalten, geschweige denn damit geübt hast?


----------

